
The 'almost human' gorilla who drank tea and went to school - Houshalter
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/26/john-daniel-gorilla-drank-tea-school-uley-gloucestershire
======
DrScump
This reminds me a bit of the orangutan who went to the University of Tennessee
as a language-training project.

[http://www.pbs.org/video/2365285827/](http://www.pbs.org/video/2365285827/)

